# for fuck's sake



## Solmar

¿Cómo traducirlo? "For f*ck sake!", y espero no ofender a nadie si resulta ser un término insultante o despectivo, sólo estoy interesada en saber qué significa exactamente ya que sólo encuentro 'God's sake' y más por el estilo.

Si no fuera mucha molestia, ¿podrían recomendarme alguna web o sito donde encontrar traducciones o, por lo menos, explicaciones sobre los coloquialismos en inglés al español? Me sería de gran ayuda y lo agradecería muchisímo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## pheeps

Esta página está muy bien para eso.
Aunque de esta expresión no habla demasiado.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fuck+sake


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

No es más que una versión irreverente y furibunda de 'for God's sake' u otras expresiones similares.
Nosotros tenemos nuestro equivalente 'Por Dios' y sus derivados extemporáneos:

_Por los cuernos de Belcebú_
_Por los clavos de Cristo_

Ver: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=for+fuck's+sake 

Carlos


----------



## inglesito

¿Cómo se traduce esto?


----------



## lauranazario

inglesito said:
			
		

> como se traduce esto?


Como el uso de una palabra soez en el original denota que la frase encierra una 'carga emocional" de furia o ira, podría traducirse como 
- ¡c*ño, por el amor de Dios!
- ¡c*rajo, por el amor de Dios!
- ¡por el maldito amor de Dios! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## wawaweewa

Can someone translate into Spanish?

for fucks sake

please
thanks


----------



## Ludwing Van

puedes comenzar por darnos el contexto y tu traducción....

lo que si sé es que son expresiones. la primera es como "for God sake" (Dios santo, o algo así) pero ahora estas maldiciendo demasiado con "for fuck sake" (joder, o algo así)

pero espera más opiniones!


----------



## halison

ay! es que depende mucho del contexto. Es una grosería claro, la versión vulgar de "for heaven's sake".  Cuando te sientes muy exasperado o frustrado con alguien o con una situación.


----------



## wawaweewa

Los contextos son:
Argh for fooks sake! Are you in tonight? Cos all my pics are not on my disc!!! They were on  Monday when I was editing them but they've dissapeared!


----------



## Ludwing Van

Ludwing Van said:


> puedes comenzar por darnos el contexto y tu traducción....
> 
> lo que si sé es que son expresiones. la primera es como "for God sake" (Dios santo, o algo así) pero ahora estas maldiciendo demasiado con "for fuck sake" (joder, o algo así)
> 
> pero espera más opiniones!


En Chile usamos "por la cresta" pero algo m´sneutral podría ser "que diablos ...."


----------



## Cierzo

En España utilizaríamos "¡Me cago en la puta!" para la primera expresión y, posiblemente, "Está nevando que te cagas" para la segunda. Hay más opciones correctas, pero en este tono vulgar son las que yo usaría.


CIERZO


----------



## Slyder

Alguein tiene una traducción adecuada para: 

*For Fuck's sake you are so mean.*

Disculpen si es una oración grotesca, pero me gustaría saber qué significa.


----------



## La Bella Otero

Creo que es una forma más fuerte de decir "for God's sake", que viene a significar "¡Por Dios!" o "¡Por el amor de Dios!". Ah, y "mean" puede ser mezquino o tacaño. Habría que ver el contexto, pero por ahora: "¡Joder, eres tan tacaño!", o "¡Por Dios, eres tan tacaño!", si lo quieres poner más fino.


----------



## speedier

otras opciónes:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=709577


----------



## Fascio

Slyder said:


> Alguein tiene una traducción adecuada para:
> 
> *For Fuck's sake you are so mean.*
> Disculpen si es una oración grotesca, pero me gustaría saber qué significa.


*Por la putamadre eres tan mal pensado.*
Eso es bastante directo jaja.


----------



## Slyder

La Bella Otero said:


> Creo que es una forma más fuerte de decir "for God's sake", que viene a significar "¡Por Dios!" o "¡Por el amor de Dios!". Ah, y "mean" puede ser mezquino o tacaño. Habría que ver el contexto, pero por ahora: "¡Joder, eres tan tacaño!", o "¡Por Dios, eres tan tacaño!", si lo quieres poner más fino.


 
Si tienes razón. Gracias!


----------



## quickbrownfox

Hola,
Depende del contexto, pero *mean* también puede significar *cruel* or *unkind*. 
Saludos.


----------



## cirrus

Mean como adjetivo abarca un mar de posibilidades. Lo que comparten es que son todas negativas. If you call someone mean they could be unloving, cruel, unkind or just a miser.  Either way they don't have a giving, open nature


----------



## speedier

Hi cirrus,

I agree with you entirely that most of the time "mean" as an adjective has negative connotations, but not always. In certain sections of society it can also convey the meaning that something/someone is cool, stylish or clever. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mean

And this meaning isn't that new. The words of the song Pinball Wizard by "The Who" also come to mind: _he sure plays a "mean" pinball._

http://www.geocities.com/bjaes.geo/lyrics/pinball.htm


----------



## fsabroso

Slyder said:


> Alguein tiene una traducción adecuada para:
> 
> *For Fuck's sake you are so mean.*
> 
> Disculpen si es una oración grotesca, pero me gustaría saber qué significa.


 


Fascio said:


> *Por la putamadre eres tan mal pensado.*
> Eso es bastante directo jaja.


En Perú esta traducción sería casi correcta.
Solo cambiaría el final

*Por la putamadre eres tan espeso/pesado/jodido/mala onda*


----------



## aurilla

*For Fuck's sake you are so mean.*

*"Eres cruel / mala sangre por  joder / puro chiste / gusto." *


----------



## Eddie Lamorgue

Yo añadiría "Por tu jodido bien" creo que es la mas literal. 

Cadaveric hails people


----------



## RafBCN

Slyder said:


> Alguein tiene una traducción adecuada para:
> 
> *For Fuck's sake you are so mean.*
> 
> Disculpen si es una oración grotesca, pero me gustaría saber qué significa.



Hostia puta/Me cago en Dios, menudo agarrao eres. Vamos, al menos es la habitual si creo que se trata de algo bastante ordinario. Por el amor de Dios o joder bueno, digamos que son más suaves, al menos en mi lenguaje habitual.


----------



## ORL

Me cago en la hostia, que eres/sos agarrado/jodido
Me cago en tí/vos,...
Que te parió, que eres...

En el caso de que "mean" vaya usado como en Pinball wizard:

Me cago en la hostia, que juegas como un hijo de puta.

En Argentina hijo de puta es negativo y positivo según el contexto. Si una persona es muy pero muy cruel, es un hijo de puta. Si es muy bueno en lo suyo, ya sea profesionalmente o en algún deporte, también se dice que es  un hijo de puta.


----------



## Eddie Lamorgue

ORL said:


> ...........
> 
> En Argentina hijo de puta es negativo y positivo según el contexto. Si una persona es muy pero muy cruel, es un hijo de puta. Si es muy bueno en lo suyo, ya sea profesionalmente o en algún deporte, también se dice que es un hijo de puta.


 
En España tambien, así como "que cabrón eres" pero ya no solo se expresa en lo profesional o en el deporte si no de manera cotidiana, eso si, se suele utilizar estas dos expresiones entre gente más o menos conocida, evidentemente


----------



## Patricidio

In the Spanish-dubbed version of Trainspotting (the film), "for Fuck's sake!" is translated as "¡me cago en la Hostia!", which I think dumps all anger, frustration and blasphemy aspects of the original expression.


----------



## Myriam_Twilight

Madre mía! aquí se preguntó *for fuck's sake* y se ha acabado hablando de *mean* e *hijo de puta*...
En breves palabras, yo diría que "for fuck's sake" es "me cago en la puta/hostia/la madre que te parió" (the woman who brought you into this world).
Sin embargo, a veces se dice la expresión "for somebody's sake" que significa "por el bien de alguien" si no me equivoco.
Qué cosas!!
En fin, saludos!


----------



## cirrus

For fuck's sake is generally an expression used by people who swear habitually. You'd come across it across the UK.  It's an alternative to for god's sake and it's almost become a filler. It just implies you are irritated. If you meant someone was mean you'd spell it out, for fucksake on it's own doesn't tell you anything about whether the person thinks someone is mean. 

Imagine listening to the radio in Spain and hearing some politician spouting rubbish. A Spaniard might just say joder and it'd have about as much (or, for that matter, as little) impact as for fuck's sake.


----------



## Gonzpat

In Mexican slang: 

For fuck's sake = !Me lleva la chingada! !Con una chingada! o, simplemente, !Chinga'o!

Mean = canijo/a; mala onda

Ejs: 

Argh for fooks sake! Are you in tonight? Cos all my pics are not on my disc!!! They were on Monday when I was editing them but they've dissapeared! 

!Me lleva la chingada! Vas a estar ahi hoy en la noche? Porque se me borraron todas las fotos del disco!!! Ahi estaban el lunes cuando las estaba editando, !pero desaparecieron!


For fuck's sake you're so mean!

!Con una chingada, de veras que eres canijo/a! o !Con una chingada, te pasas de mala onda/que mala onda eres!


----------



## SilviEdLP

fsabroso said:


> En Perú esta traducción sería casi correcta.
> Solo cambiaría el final
> 
> *Por la putamadre eres tan espeso/pesado/jodido/mala onda*


En Argentina, "mierda,que sos jodido" es muy grosero.


----------



## Juan/Carlos

Me he encontrado con esto también:

Fer feck's sake.

Entiendo que es lo mismo que :

For fuck's sake.

Sería el equivalente en castellano a "me cagüen dios"?


----------



## Myriam_Twilight

"Fer feck's sake" no es correcto gramaticalmente.
Lo único que pienso ahora mismo es que creo que es la forma irlandesa de escribir "for f*ck's sake"
Los irlandeses escriben "ye", los ingleses "ya" (significa "you") o feck que es fuck o fekin' que es fucking...
Y sí, la expresión podría ser la que tú has dicho Juan/Carlos.
Realmente "for God's sake" sería lo correcto (¡Por el amor de Dios!) pero si quieres ser vulgar, simplemente cambias God por f*** y ya está.


----------



## Juan/Carlos

Gracias Myriam_ Twilight.


----------



## cirrus

Whether feck is grammatical is a bit beside the point. After this is a thread about swearing for f*cksakes! Whilst it's common in Ireland, it is not that unusual in the UK. For me it always reminds me of Father Ted.


----------



## Myriam_Twilight

I've lived in England and have heard British people say that expression so I never thought it is unusual in the UK.
I myself say "for f*ck's sake" quite often even when I'm in Spain


----------



## drogatas

Tambíen podría ser la frase redundante "Me cago en la mierda".


----------

